# Thoughts on waiting for FET?



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

First time Ive started a "New" post. I have a question?........

I have just gone through a failed IVF and have 5 embies frozen on day 3.

I am going to have my review in March with a view to trying FET in April, however, I am now contemplating 
waiting 12 months. Reasons are numerous but basically 18 months to go on my masters to qualify as a Chiropractor, 
that I really think I need to concentrate on as critical to my future and any baby I have. Also the house share 
arrangement I have been in for 3 years is coming to an end so not really stable in my home life either.

Due to my age I am really worried about waiting [40 now, 41 in Oct]. Technically I am presuming the embies will still
be 40? however if I wait am I really reducing my chances of ever conceiving. Will my body drastically change in 12
months and reduce my chances of this working? I'm so stressed about all these decisions i need to make, please help.
I would be really interested in your opinions.

Thanks ladies
Teela
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Teela,

Yes, the embies will still be aged 40, so you being a year older should not have any significant impact on whether the tx works or not
HOWEVER, if the FET didn't work in 12 months time and you then needed another fresh cycle of IVF, then you probably do have a reduced chance of it working as you will be by then 41-42 yrs old. And it really does seem that after 40 the statistics plummet....

I don't want to come across as overly negative, but there's no guarantee with FET - the success rates tend to be lower, and you have the whole worry of whether the embies thaw OK etc, so there is a definite possibility that you may need another fresh cycle - and that you should do sooner rather than later

Hope this hasn't made the decision even harder, statistics are only statistics and you could be one of the lucky over 40s who is successful - but they are in the minority and you do need to take that into account

Only you can really decide something so important, but at the end of the day, if having a child is your top priority, then I'm sure you will find a way round the work/study/home issues  

Wishing you the very best of luck whatever you decide,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Suity,

Thanks so much for your reply  

Cant really afford another fresh cycle at the moment anyway, so that one is out at the mo 
Need to save for that one, as all my savings gone on the IUI's, IVF and wrigglies, what little I have left is my
fees for college next year!! Oh decisions. Having a child is a huge priority but so worried that if my heart
completely rules my head, I will be a destitute single mommy!! 

thank you
Teela
xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Teela - this tx is so hard and there is so much juggling to do!

As money is obviously a key issue for you (and for us all!), would you consider having tx with donor embryos? It would be fantastic if the FET worked for you in 12 months' time, but as Suity says, if it doesn't, then there are bigger implications if you were planning to continue with own egg ivf aged 42. The reason I ask about donor embryos that the tx is much cheaper than doing donor egg ivf and also waiting a year or longer wouldn't have a significant impact as the donor's egg quality would be great, plus the chances of it working would be much higher than using your own eggs in a year's time. 

I realise that moving to donor embryos is a major decision in itself, and requires lots of careful consideration, but if both money and time are an issue, then there may be benefits in looking at this option in a new light.

Sending you very best wishes hunny as you think this through.   

Rose xx


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Rose,

Thanks for you reply. Its not something I have really looked into, and that's not to say I am ruling anything out.
Being really honest when I started this journey I decided 3 IUI, I IVF and then call it a day, however, I am now
learning it is not that easy to turn off the longing and desire to be a mother 
I have heard of donor egg and sort of realised it is expensive, but cannot not say much to knowing alot about
donor embies. Why is it cheaper? Do you know what sort of costs etc would be involved as its definitely something
I can think over then and make an informed decision. So far there is nothing to rule out my own eggs as the ones I got
on IVF were great, however, I have to be realistic that they may just be to old!! I suspose I may get more info on my consult
but any info greatly received, thanks girls.

Teela
xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

No expert but imagine FE lower cost as they already exist ie you don't have to incur extra costs to create them and they are a lower success rate than fres
h.

I know IM offered a pay up front for three FE treatments and get your money partially refunded if unsuccessful scheme.


----------

